# Under engine cover/skidplate thingy



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

So i was driving last night and heard a new random noise when i would hit a bump, it sounded like a slapping sound so i figured that maybe i lost a screw holding on the plastic skidplate thing on. Checked it it out this mornining and on the driver side its completely crack off at the point where the two plastic tighteners hold it to the inner fenderwell and its cracked in other random other places also







. I'm guessing it's from the reallly bad snow we had since when i was driving in it the underside of the car was scraping pretty bad and some points.
Now the question, does anyone have a part number for the plastic skidplate thingy or know of a place i can get one other than the deal??? Thanks in advance.
Pics for clicks..


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Under engine cover/skidplate thingy (Corradokid135)*

Dieselgeek if you wanna shell out 300 bones for a nice one
http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=465


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Under engine cover/skidplate thingy (jwalker1.8)*

2nd get the PanzerPlate!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Under engine cover/skidplate thingy (2001TTransport)*

I just found that my front bumper is cracked







I wonder if I can finagle a 3.2 (or FCS)?


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Under engine cover/skidplate thingy (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I just found that my front bumper is cracked







I wonder if I can finagle a 3.2 (or FCS)?

IMO unless insurance is covering the base cost of a new 225 bumper go with the FCS, it's a lot cheaper than getting the $1100 3.2 variant.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Under engine cover/skidplate thingy (thenamescolby)*

Maybe I should just get a check and go for the FCS, but I hate that its fiberglass







Thats more likely to crack than the stock bumper...it does look good though:
OSIR FCS


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll be picking up an OSIR FCS here in the next month or so








I think it adds a lot to the stock TT bumper and it sure beats the hell out of the $1100+ price tag of the 3.2 bumper...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

You'll get it before me, can you post pics like close-ups, how it gets shipped, etc.? I'd like a preview before buying


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

1st off - any _real_ proof that the skid plate is effective? It's just a piece of aluminum, right? Couldn't a lovely rock pierce right through that...and right on into the oil pan?
I'm not trying to be *too* skeptical, but I'd rather _know_ that it's gonna work before dropping $300 on a part that's gonna add some weight to the front end of the car.
2nd - l88m22vette, what about the Caracature front end?


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

A big rock probally could but i'm not planning to be off roading my tt so i wouldn't be to worried about it







. That skidplate looks awesome but right now i just can't do it considering my gauge cluster is also going out







. So nobody has any idea what the part number may be???


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*

according to etka
8n0 825 235 f
also 8n0 825 235 g
ones probably for fwd.. not sure though


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Proof)*

Proof Yes, but sorry no pics but next time I raise my lift I'll grab some. During TT-West this year I scraped/bottomed out twice and hit a hell of a rock. The panzer plate has some evidence of the scrapes, but the rock didn't damage the plate at all, it did crush in part of my exhaust.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You'll get it before me, can you post pics like close-ups, how it gets shipped, etc.? I'd like a preview before buying









Yeah man, I'll try to post up a little DIY when I get around to buying it. I'm interested myself in how it is shipped, how much it's gonna cost me to have it painted and how well it fits. 
Although... I won't be ordering it until my tax return hits my bank account. So how quickly I order it will be determined by how long it takes the govt to give me my money


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

I don't understand why the FCS points upwards slightly.

_Quote »_
1st off - any real proof that the skid plate is effective? It's just a piece of aluminum, right? Couldn't a lovely rock pierce right through that...and right on into the oil pan?

I have a friend with a mk4 who has a skidplate. I've been on a few dirt roads with him and all manner of rocks etc scrape/hit his plate. I can only imagine what they'd do to the underside of his car if it weren't there...makes for some scary noises lol.


_Quote »_I'm not trying to be *too* skeptical, but I'd rather know that it's gonna work before dropping $300 on a part that's gonna add some weight to the front end of the car.

It weighs about 20lbs. Aluminum isn't very heavy.


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

I didn't want to spend the money and add weight to my car, but my diesel geek skip plate has taken a HUGE beating since installing it. If I hadn't put it on before waterfest I would of done some serious damage on those jersey roads for sure. Plus it's fun when you scrape and people get all excited looking at you like you just destroyed your car







.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (silvervr6dub)*

I bought the skid plate but then resold when I had been driving around with my coilovers on & not so much as scraping my front bumper... but I also do not have them cranked all the way down so I am not as low as a lot of people are. 
The only thing that has been scrapin under there has been snow & ice in the winter. 
and Vette.. my bumper was cracked all the way through but is being repaired by the bodyshop along with all the other crap.. I'll post some pics up after its done.. just another option instead of buying a whole new bumper.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Aluminum would dent if it hit a big rock/curb. Would take most of the impact and spread it out so i doubt it would harm the oil pan unless you plow through either.
Please dont get fiberglass bumpers. They are garbage. It will chip with rocks being thrown back and if you bump anything, it will crack. Stick with urathane


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I recommend getting at least the OEM skidplate. It's been great this past winter. The first 2 months I didnt' have it on and my passenger side of the engine was actually packed full of ice and would cause strange noises when I started it up... finally fitted the OEM one I had laying around and no more snow or funny noises.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

If you are looking for OEM skid plate there is one on ebay right now http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------

